# Nichts geht mehr



## Puma_14 (11. September 2009)

vlt habe ich den falschen forum doer wie das heist 
habe ein dickes problem hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt 
also ich habe letztens vom pc parr sachen gelöscht und ich habe glaube eine datei gelöscht die direct SDK heist oder so 
bei mir geht flyff und warrock nicht mehr(eig. keien spiele)
ich komme zum updater mache start oder ok jenachdem
dan komm bei warrock nur schwarzes und dan nichts mehr und bei flyff komm weißes und es geht dan sofort weg bitte um hilfe!
hab nämlcih keine anung 

achja hab noch was vergessem ich habe Vista


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. September 2009)

Hi,
also ersteinmal der Hinweis auf unsere Netiquette nach der du dir zumindest mal Mühe bei der Rechtsschreibung geben solltest und auch nicht durchgehend klein gechrieben werden darf.
Das nächste wäre vielleicht ein Deutsch zu schreiben das man auch lesen kann, dann hast du denke ich bessere Chanchen eine Antwort auf dein Problem zu erhalten.

Vielleicht solltest du DirectX nochmal neu installieren. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/Browse.aspx?displaylang=de&categoryid=2

Viele Grüße


----------



## Puma_14 (12. September 2009)

Ok tut mir sehr leit wegen dem Rechtschreib Fehler.
Ich bemühe mich alles richtig zu machen.
Ok ich instaliere mal DirectX.
Wen es dan fertig ist schreibe ich mal rein ob es geht oder nicht.

##EDIT##

Wen ich DirectX downloaden will dan kommt dort,
die Seite konnte nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## Nico Graichen (12. September 2009)

Hast du geprüft, ob du eine Netzwerkverbindung und/oder Internetverbindung hast?
Hast du probiert an eine Wiederherstellungspunkt zurückzugehen?


----------



## Puma_14 (13. September 2009)

Meinst du Dateien wiederherstellen?
Wen du das meinst das hab ich schon versucht aber es hat fehlgeschlagen.

Und ja ich habe Internet verbindung


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. September 2009)

Nico meint eine Wiederherstellungspunkt von Windows, das ist sozusagen vergleichbar mit einer Art Backup. Was du meinst ist eine Wiederherstellung der Datei.
Es kann aber sein das du das ausgeschaltet hast. Müßtest du mal schauen.
Also DX ist ja auch sogut wie auf jeder SpieleDVD drauf vielleicht hast du ja eins bei dir rumliegen.

Gruß


----------



## Puma_14 (14. September 2009)

Kan das vlt nur Windows XP haben?
Habe nämlich Vista und wen es auch auf Vista drauf ist kan mir dan mal bitte jemand sagen wo man das finden kan.
Naja ich instaliere mal ein Spiel (Fallout3).


----------



## Puma_14 (14. September 2009)

Habe Fallout3 instaliert aber es geht immer noch nichts,
wen ich Fallout starten will kommt :
Failed to initailize renderer.
Your display doesn"t  support the selected resolution. Please set a different
resolution in Falluot3"s Launcher under "Display Settings".


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. September 2009)

Hi,
also normalerweise verwendet Vista DX 10 bzw. 11 und für Xp wurde nur bis zur 9er entwickelt.
Versuch mal DX zu deinstallieren. Dafür gibts das tool Directx Buster. Weiß jetzt nur nicht ob das auch unter Vista läuft.
Ansonsten hast du vielleicht nen noch nen Wiederherstellungspunkt vor deinem Problem?

Gruß


----------



## Marius Heil (14. September 2009)

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mir vor dem deinstallieren von directX nochmal die Grafikkartentreiber anschauen. Am besten du lädst dir die neuste Version der Treiber für deine Grafikkarte herunter und installierst diese mal.

Gruß


----------



## Puma_14 (15. September 2009)

Ich hab das ja nicht mit absicht deinstaliert

Wie ein Wiederherstellungs punkt?:-(
Kanst du vielleicht eine Seite finden wo man direct10/11 downloaden kan
und ist das Gratis?

Entschuldigung das ich es nicht selber suchen kan habe nämlich keinplan davon.


----------



## Puma_14 (18. September 2009)

Und irgendwie ist DirectX auf mein Pc nicht drauf obwohl ich es instaliert habe 
woltle es deinstalieren wegen dem Direct X buster
was kan ich noch machen`

nd was für ein Treiber?
Ich kan mal gucken was für eine Grafikkarte ich hab,
kanst du mir dan bitte sagen was für ein Treiber ich brauche?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2009)

Hi,
also den DX Treiber findest du auf jeder halbwegs sortierten Softwareseite. Ansonsten Microsoft. Oder google.
Und ja DX ist gratis.
Welchen treiber du für deine Grafikkarte benötigstkann ich dir leider ncht sagen da ich nicht weiß was für eine du hast. Ansonsten einfach auf die Herrstellerseite gehen. Da gibt es dann unter Treibern in der Regel ein Auswahlmenü.

Gruß


----------



## Puma_14 (18. September 2009)

Ich kan dir alles was in meine Gratikkarte istsagen,kanst du dan bitte
einen treiber für mich suchen?


----------



## Maik (18. September 2009)

Zwei gesunde Augen zum eigenständigen Suchen auf der Grafikkarten-Herstellerseite hast du doch sicherlich.

Dort gibt es eine Suchmaske oder gar ein Auswahlmenü, um den Weg zum benötigten Treiber für den Grafikkartentyp zu verkürzen, wie z.B. bei NVIDIA.

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (19. September 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht genau was ich beim manuellen reinstellen muss
also habe ich auf,
Option 2: NVIDIA Treiber automatisch erkennen lassen:und dan auf Grafikkarte
aber irend was klappt da nicht.


----------



## Maik (19. September 2009)

Besitzt du denn eine NVIDIA-Grafikkarte?

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (19. September 2009)

Ich habe als erstes auf Puponblocker gemacht das er auf die seite nicht blockt
aber dan steht dalease try again at a later time. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Ah ok ich glaube es hat doch geklapt aber da steht dan:
Wir haben keine kompatiblen NVIDIA Produkte gefunden.
Tips:
Um Ihre Produktserie manuell auszuwählen, licken Sie bitte hier und folgen Sie Option 1.  
return_status:fail


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2009)

Hi,
also es war ja nur eine Annahme von Maik das du eine von Nvidia hast. Es kann auch sein das du eine von ATi oder sonst einem herrsteler hast.
Deshalb solltest du erstmal unter start>einstellungen>systemsteuerung>system>Hardware>geräte-manager>grafikkarte nachsehen welche karte du hast.

Gruß


----------



## Maik (19. September 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> also es war ja nur eine Annahme von Maik das du eine von Nvidia hast.


Noch nicht mal das 

Wollte mit dem Link eigentlich nur demonstrieren, wie sich der passende Treiber lokalisieren lässt, wenn es sich  um eine NVIDIA-Karte handelt 

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (21. September 2009)

Achso ja stimmt 

Also bei mir steht Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte.
Dan hab ich bestimt von VGA  . 
Kan man dan ma bitte jemand die Seite geben?^^


----------



## Matze (21. September 2009)

Puma_14 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei mir steht Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte.
> Dan hab ich bestimt von VGA  .
> Kan man dan ma bitte jemand die Seite geben?^^


Ich habe jetzt nicht den Thread gelesen, aber das ist ein Scherz, oder 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Graphics_Array
und
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA_(Anschluss)


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Puma_14 hat gesagt.:


> Also bei mir steht Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte.
> Dan hab ich bestimt von VGA  .
> Kan man dan ma bitte jemand die Seite geben?^^


Sollen wir dich bei einer grünen Ampel auch zur anderen Straßenseite geleiten?



Matze hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht den Thread gelesen, aber das ist ein Scherz, oder


Jo, ist schon drollig hier  

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2009)

Entschuldige bitte das wir uns hier etwas über dich belustigen. Nur du scheinst bisher am PC nur gedaddelt und gesurft zu haben.
Nur um dir mal zu verdeutlcihen warum das für uns so witzig ist das mit der VGA-Karte. Es ist so als ob du z.B bei einem Auto sagst ich hab ein V8 Auto. Das sagt uns das dein Motor 8 Ventile hat aber das wars dann schon. So ist es auch bei VGA.
Mir scheint es so als ob du für deine Karte nie einen Treiebr installiert hast. Schau dir mal bitte die CDs bzw. DVDs an die bei deinem rechnerdabei waren da muß irgendwo auf einer ein Grafikkartentreiber drauf sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Puma_14 (25. September 2009)

Muss man den grafiktreiber unbedingt instalieren?


----------



## Matze (25. September 2009)

Wenn du eine Grafikkarte benutzen willst, dann brauchst du dafür den entsprechenden Treiber. Also ja.


----------



## Maik (25. September 2009)

Puma_14 hat gesagt.:


> Muss man den grafiktreiber unbedingt instalieren?


Sven Uwe, ick hör dir trapsen ;-]


----------



## Matze (25. September 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Sven Uwe, ick hör dir trapsen ;-]


Ich wollte den Teufel nicht beschwören


----------



## Puma_14 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ok suche mal die Cd.


----------



## Puma_14 (5. Oktober 2009)

Was ist wen ich die Cd nicht finde?


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Dann kann man in der Regel einen passenden Treiber von der Herstellerhomepage herunterladen.
Dazu wäre es gut zu wissen, was für eine Grafikkarte du besitzt. 

Google doch mal nach "welche grafikkarte habe ich" da müsstest du eigentlich genug Ergebnisse bekommen.


----------



## Maniac (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde den Thread immer noch sehr Belustigend! *lol*

Wenn Du nicht weist was für Hardware du hast, dann empfielt sich ein Programm welches Dir die Hardware ausliest. da gibt es zb Everest


----------



## Matze (5. Oktober 2009)

Oder du guckst dir den Boot-Vorgang mal genau an. Im Bios müsste der Name der Karte beim Hardwaretest eigentlich angezeigt werden.


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Oder einfach mal einen kurzen  Blick in den Gerätemanager werfen:

_Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarte_

bzw.

_Rechtsklick auf "Arbeitsplatz" -> Verwalten ->  Gerätemanager -> Grafikkarte_

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
dann müßt du den Rechner aufschrauben und dir die Karte mal anschauen. In der Regel steht das auch drauf. Ansonsten müßte dir auch SiSoft Sandra diese Information ausgeben.

Gruß


----------



## Puma_14 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sorry wegen meine etwas doofen ansagen.

Also ich habe dieses Program heruntergeladen was Maniac_81 mir gesagt hat.
Dort hab ich auf Computer und den auf Übersicht gedrückt ich denke da steht alles drauf was ihr bräuchet um mir zu helfen  .Also fals mir Direct X fehlt steht da:

DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du mal besser auf deinem System DirectX updaten, denn wie schon Dirty im Verlauf dieses Threads anmerkte, verwendet Vista mindestens DirectX 10 (6.00.6000.16386).

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX#Versionshistorie

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei mit steht irengwie Suche nach Updates ist nicht möglich.

Also da unten rechts sind ja die Taskleiten da steht neue Updates sind verfügtbar
ich klicke dan rauf und dann kommt ein neues Fenster halt von Windos Update 
da steht dan 2 Updates werden herruntergeladen aber es bleib auf 0%  und wen ich wieder auf die Taskleiste gucke und auf das Feld vom update gehe steht da Updates können nicht herruntergeladen werden

nicht updates können nicht herruntergeladen werden sondern suche nach updates....
was bei mir schon dort oben steht.

ok hab es nocheinmal versucht jetzt steht da nur die Instalation wird vorbereitet
aber dan geht es nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Maik (15. Oktober 2009)

Über das Windows-Update wirst du sicherlich nicht die aktuelle DirectX-Version erhalten.

Deinstalliere es stattdessen von deinem System, und lad dir die aktuelle Version herunter: directx 10 download

Und nutze bitte mal den "Ändern"-Button deines Beitrags, wenn du noch etwas hinzufügen willst, anstatt im Minutentakt neue Beiträge zu verfassen - vielen Dank!

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (16. Oktober 2009)

Aber updaten sollte ich doch auch oder?
Ist das nicht auch wichtig?
Ja mache ich jetzt.


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Windows-Updates sind natürlich immer zu empfehlen.

Nur haben diese mit deinem Problem offensichtlich nichts zu tun.

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (16. Oktober 2009)

Immer wen ich auf Google gehe also was du mir gezeigt hast dan gehe ich auf eine seite bei Google und dan kommt meistens direct x9.c oder man muss sich dort anmelden.Kanst du ir vielleicht bitte schon eine Seite geben wo ich sofort Direct x 10 downloaden kan?


----------



## Maik (16. Oktober 2009)

Allmählich frage ich mich, ob bei dir nichts mehr geht?



Maik hat gesagt.:


> lad dir die aktuelle Version herunter: directx 10 download


Darunter finden sich genügend Links zu "DirectX 10"-Downloads ohne vorherige Anmeldung.

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es einfahc nicht wo man Direct X deinstallieren soll.
Ich mache auf Start > Systemsteuerung > Programme deinstallieren.Da ist es nicht.


----------



## Maik (17. Oktober 2009)

Auch dies wurde hier schon erwähnt:


DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Versuch mal DX zu deinstallieren. Dafür gibts das tool Directx Buster. Weiß jetzt nur nicht ob das auch unter Vista läuft.


http://www.dxbuster.de/

mfg Maik


----------



## Puma_14 (18. Oktober 2009)

Achso sorry hab es nicht ganz gelesen.:-(
OK habe mal weiter gegoogelt ich jetzt direct x 10.
Habe es instaliert und es geht immer noch nichts.
Ich hab noch si ein Spiel BMW M3 Challenge...Wen ich das starten will dan steht da keine DirectX 8.1-Grafikadapter gefunden.Bitte deinen Grafikhändler um aktuelen Treiber obwohl ich es instaliert habe.
Und schreib bitte mal as rein.Will endlich mal wieder Pc spielen.
Vieleicht hat das mit den Direct x Buster zu tun weil es das es Direct x doch nicht deinstaliert hat.


----------

